# Bernardeschi: super gol in Gladbach - Fiorentina. Video.



## admin (16 Febbraio 2017)

Super gol di Bernardeschi (tra gli osservati da Fassone e Mirabelli oggi in tribuna, in Germania) protagonista assoluto nel successo della Fiorentina contro il Gladbach con un gol straordinario segnato direttamente da calcio piazzato.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2017)




----------

